# EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x Hands-On Review



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12796"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12796">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Joshua Holko

</strong>Nature and wildlife photographer <a href="http://www.jholko.com/" target="_blank">Joshua Holko</a> was lucky enough to spend some time with the yet to be announced EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x lens.</p>
<p>Below is a video review with Joshua talking about the lens. I’m travelling home at the time of writing this, and streaming capabilities are minimal so I cannot summarize. From what others have said though, it is receiving high praise for its performance.</p>
<p>Enjoy the video</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/58774795" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/lenses/canon_200_400_view_review.shtml" target="_blank">LL</a>] via [<a href="http://www.jholko.com/" target="_blank">JH</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2013)

I suppose there will always be something out there that is outside of my reach. I may have a Lexus, but it isn't a Ferrari.


----------



## eli72 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just wish that he could have showed some of the pictures.


----------



## that1guyy (Feb 5, 2013)

Price?


----------



## sanj (Feb 5, 2013)

eli72 said:


> I just wish that he could have showed some of the pictures.



That would not have been of much help. Photos depend largely on subject and photographer. Besides we cant judge much on video format.


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd become a bird photographer, but birds generally don't have the budget that can afford me.


----------



## jcollett (Feb 5, 2013)

If this lens with a 2x tele competes with an 800mm prime super tele, then it has justified its price tag. This lens with the 2x mark iii essentially would allow a photographer to replace a few, several thousand dollar lenses (along with their weight and bulk). Hopefully, this will get some good super teles on the used market with lower prices so us regular folks can afford to pick up a super tele. Not all of us are brain docs ... lookin' at you Neuroanatomist!


----------



## max (Feb 5, 2013)

jcollett said:


> If this lens with a 2x tele competes with an 800mm prime super tele, then it has justified its price tag. This lens with the 2x mark iii essentially would allow a photographer to replace a few, several thousand dollar lenses (along with their weight and bulk). Hopefully, this will get some good super teles on the used market with lower prices so us regular folks can afford to pick up a super tele. Not all of us are brain docs ... lookin' at you Neuroanatomist!


Yeah but a 400mm f/4 with a 2x multiplier becomes a 800mm f/8, and not many cameras focus at that aperture, or focus with at most 1 AF point. And to be fair, this would compare to 800mm with a 1.4TC (1120mm f/8)


----------



## zim (Feb 5, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> Price?



If you need to ask, you can't afford it....... damn you lottery gods........ damn you........ :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 6, 2013)

What's with the weird box on the side of his 1DX?


----------



## eli72 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's either a Kirk Enterprises or Really Right Stuff L-bracket.


----------



## brant (Feb 7, 2013)

Meh...


----------

